

Can you code while in a dream? - mike_esspe
http://russell.ballestrini.net/response-to-l-theanine-a-4000-year-old-mind-hack/

======
sz
I've proven theorems in my sleep before. It seems to be a generally accepted
thing.

John Cleese gave a related talk which I found very interesting:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGt3-fxOvug>

~~~
foxhop
That was interesting, thanks

